
25 Time Management Hacks to Kickstart the New Year - egarbugli
http://www.slideshare.net/egarbugli/25-time-management-hacks-to-kickstart-the-new-year
======
Jemaclus
Slightly off-topic and not about this particular slideshow (which is quite
well presented visually)...

Is slideshare.net really useful without hearing the presenters talk about it?
This particular slideshow has lots of actionable content on the slides, but in
most other presentations I see shared from slideshare.net, a lot of the slides
are just images or one word. You get the impression that the presenter used
that as an anchor point and then talked about it for a minute or two. But you
won't pick that up at slideshare.net, because it's just the slides with no
audio accompaniment.

Or am I missing a button that turns on audio presentation?

That said, I'm sorta glad this is a thing, because I'm severely hearing
impaired and listening to people talk (especially if they have any sort of
non-American accent) is very difficult for me. I just see these shares pop up
occasionally on HN or Reddit and I almost always scratch my head about why
that got upvoted so much.

------
robinduckett
I count four and a book plug.

~~~
itsybitsycoder
Not that I'm a fan of the book plug but you can keep going after that slide to
get the rest of the list (and more plugs).

~~~
robinduckett
I was on my phone and couldn't swipe any further for some reason :(

------
Jemaclus
Slightly off-topic and not about this particular slideshow (which is quite
well presented visually)...

Is slideshare.net really useful without hearing the presenters talk about it?
This particular slideshow has lots of actionable content on the slides, but in
most other presentations I see shared from slideshare.net, a lot of the slides
are just images or one word. You get the impression that the presenter used
that as an anchor point and then talked about it for a minute or two. But you
won't pick that up at slideshare.net, because it's just the slides with no
audio accompaniment.

Or am I missing a button that turns on audio presentation?

That said, I'm sorta glad this is a thing, because I'm severely hearing
impaired and listening to people talk (especially if they have any sort of
non-American accent) is very difficult for me. I just see these shares pop up
occasionally on HN or Reddit and I almost always scratch my head about why
that got upvoted so much.

